# New tool from Sears



## seawolf21 (Aug 1, 2007)

Got one of these for an early x-mas gift. This thing really pounds and can save your wrist. Craftsman NEXTEC&#153; 12 Volt Lithium-Ion Hammerhead Auto Hammer - Model 11818 at Sears.com

Gary
My new web page:
Gary's Woodburning, Woodworking,Photos and Artwork |


----------

